# The true meaning of I’ll Tip in the App



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I have seen numerous threads of drivers expressing frustration of hearing “I’ll tip you in the APP.” I would like to take this opportunity to shed light on why this rarely results in actual tips.

1) Paxhole mentality. No intention to tip.
2) UBER APP issue. Pax is not able to tip or the tip is not forwarded to driver.
3) Pax forgets.

The above three account for 20% of the time why the “Tip in App” phrase results in no actual tip.

80% of the time, the Pax leaves a 5 Star rating. They actually consider this as a reward for the driver (in their view an actual tip). Unfortunately, this is so far off reality that it is not even funny.

Please take steps to correct this by mentioning to Pax who use the Tip phrase that Stars do not count as tips.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Ribak said:


> 1) Paxhole mentality. No intention to tip.
> 2) UBER APP issue. Pax is not able to tip or the tip is not forwarded to driver.
> 3) Pax forgets.
> 
> .


some would argue
4) Uber keeps it for themselves ( 90%) of the time


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> some would argue
> 4) Uber keeps it for themselves ( 90%) of the time


There is a strong possibility of that. I personally believe it is not UBER as a company, but rather employees of UBER. Those who have access to Driver Data are taking part in a scheme (not well orchestrated) to pocket the tips for themselves.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's just an urban legend... along with _the check is in the mail_, or _I'll respect you in the morning_, or countless others of the greatest lies!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> It's just an urban legend... along with _the check is in the mail_, or _I'll respect you in the morning_, or countless others of the greatest lies!


Along the lines of "size doesn't matter"


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Check your rating.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Check your rating.


Constantly shift between 4.97-4.98. I personally like the stars, but prefer the tips.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Along the lines of "size doesn't matter"


That one is a great fit as a rideshare lie: 5+ paxholes requesting an X (or worse, a POOL).


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Constantly shift between 4.97-4.98. I personally like the stars, but prefer the tips.


That is great. I was saying "check your rating" because if they lie about tipping in the app, they can't be trusted to rate you fairly. They may rate poorly so they wont have to face you again.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> That is great. I was saying "check your rating" because if they lie about tipping in the app, they can't be trusted to rate you fairly. They may rate poorly so they wont have to face you again.


Based on conversations with numerous pax, there is a consistent thought that Stars, Badges & Feedback are all forms of "Tips". I have tried my best to educate them on the process and I hope that has resulted in more tips for drivers. In 5300 trips (combined U/L), I recall less than a handful of repeat pax.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

There should be PDF document filled with _Uber stars_ and _Uber badges_, that we can download print and cut out, to hand out at restaurants, valets, etc instead of tips!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

We know why riders say this.. to ensure that you give them a good rating. Riders say it because they know you have to rate them after you end the trip so most use it as a tactic to ensure a good rating.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> We know why riders say this.. to ensure that you give them a good rating. Riders say it because they know you have to rate them after you end the trip so most use it as a tactic to ensure a good rating.


Good point. It would be nice if UBER gave a same option as LUFT where we have the ability to rate a Pax up to 24 hours after ride.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ribak said:


> There is a strong possibility of that. I personally believe it is not UBER as a company, but rather employees of UBER. Those who have access to Driver Data are taking part in a scheme (not well orchestrated) to pocket the tips for themselves.


Lol wut?



CJfrom619 said:


> We know why riders say this.. to ensure that you give them a good rating. Riders say it because they know you have to rate them after you end the trip so most use it as a tactic to ensure a good rating.


 You are 100% correct. These people are just ****ing worthless liars who know exactly what they're doing. Always always always give them one star. Every now and then an innocent person will get caught in the crossfire but it's very rare that that happens.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

"I'll be sure to give you a 5 star rating!"

Just give me a damn tip instead!


----------



## landtank (Sep 5, 2018)

like the customer say thank for delivery. No meaning. Important is tips.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Not sure why this is an issue. Most of my riders who say they will tip in the app follow through on their promise.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

GoneUbering, how long have you been working for Uber Corperate ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber_Dubler said:


> GoneUbering, how long have you been working for Uber Corperate ?


Never. But today I got the vaunted Uber double trifecta of handshakes and five stars plus tips.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

You know, "_I'll tip in the app_" is pretty much the same as "_don't call us, we'll call you_" -- just like the many job interviews you know you aced, but you won't get because they're idiots. 
(and yes, I'm ranting from experience)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> You know, "_I'll tip in the app_" is pretty much the same as "_don't call us, we'll call you_" -- just like the many job interviews you know you aced, but you won't get because they're idiots.
> (and yes, I'm ranting from experience)


There's also the problem with the app not allowing tips. I had one of those recently but I was lucky that time because the lady flagged me down and gave me cash.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Confucius say...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> View attachment 262125


Trickle-down tipping!


----------

